# Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...



## Ben-CHI (20. Januar 2013)

Hi liebe Forengemeinde,

Bin für den kommenden Dänemark Urlaub auf der Suche nach der passenden Meerforellenrute (+ Rolle.)

Habe letztes Jahr die ersten Erfahrungen mit der Küstenfischerei gemacht und war gleich infiziert. Im Süßwasser bin ich ebenfalls reiner Spinnfischer und von daher ist ein Grundstock an Equipment bereits vorhanden. Da ich aber meist mit sehr kurzen Ruten auf "Jagd" gehe ist fehlt mir noch ein Stöckchen für die Küste.

Habe mich bereits ausgiebig eingelesen, aber musste feststellen das die Masse an Meerforellen Ruten für den durchschnittlichen Mittelhessen einfach kaum zu überblicken ist.


Deshalb meine Frage an Euch:

Welche Kombo würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Budget:250-300€
Köder : Spökets bis 28g, Snaps bis 30gr., Stripper bis 20gr.

Länge 330cm WG als bis 30-35 gr.


Danke schonmal für Eure Vorschläge.

Kleine Anmerkung: hab rollentechnisch nen kleinen Shimanofetisch :vik:


----------



## MeFo_83 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

http://www.angler-board.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072
http://www.angler-board.de/board/showthread.php?t=251254
da steht alles in mehrfacher ausgabe!

was ich dir empfehlen kann ist die daiwa exceler rute und die zalt arc als rolle. geile kombi und sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## Ben-CHI (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Hi, soweit schonmal danke für deinen Vorschlag.
Die von dir verlinkten Threads habe ich bereits durchstöbert. Beim ersten sind die Ruten und Rollen teilweise ja schon aus 2005 und eher nicht mehr ganz so up to Date.... Mir fehlt dabei auch der Preis der Kombo. Handmade Ruten fallen aufgrund des hohen Preises sowieso schon raus, da ich nur 1 mal pro Jahr an die Küste fahre.

Ich hatte mit  einer Skelletor -32g geliebäugelt und darauf ev. ne 4000er Rarenium.... 
Hab aber schon mehrfach gelesen das die neuen Skellis nicht mehr so der Knaller sind. Fische eine Series One zum Dropshoten und bin mit ihr recht zufrieden.

Ist der Unterschied der aktuellen Modelle zu den alten wirklich so gravierend?


----------



## marioschreiber (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Ich habe die alte Skeletor, mein Sohn die aktuelle.
So gravierend finde ich den Unterschied nicht (außer der Optik).
Allerdings sind die 32g. recht optimistisch angegeben.
Optimal finde ich sie in dem Bereich von 15 - 20g. 
Schwerer fische ich sie so gut wie nie.

Alles in allem der beste Stock den ich je hatte !


----------



## Maik-FL (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Daiwa Infinity Q Sea Trout (25-50g)

http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/homepage/ruten/spinnruten/daiwa-infinity-q.html

Shimano Rarium CI4 3000 SFA

http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/homepage/shimano-rarenium-ci4-fa-3000sfa.html

beides zusammen für knapp 280 EUR - leicht, passend zur WG-Vorgabe und dem Shimano-Fetisch wird Genüge getan


----------



## Ben-CHI (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Danke für die Posts!

Maik: was bedeutet den der Zusatz sfa bei der rarenium?
Und kannst du den Shop aus dem die links sind empfehlen?

Ich habe einige Baits unter 25 gr. Bekomme ich die mit dem Stöckchen auch auf Distanz?


----------



## _berliner_989_ (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Hab bei den Shop schon 2 mal bestellt und kann nix schlechtes sagen!!! Also brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen..
Hab auch selber 3 rarenium und find die echt klasse...


----------



## Maik-FL (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Hallo,

SFA bezeichnet bei Shimano ne Rolle mit etwas flacherer Spule, heisst das die Kapazität etwas geringer ist. Speziel bei dünner, geflochtener spart das Schnur bis die Rolle gefüllt ist.

Was den Onlineshop betrifft - der ist i.O., zumindest was meiner Erfahrungen betrifft. Ich habe dort 3 mal bestellt und bislang gab es keine Probleme.

Was Daiwa Ruten betrifft: Die sind immer etwas weicher als das WG angibt, damit sollten auch Köder knapp unter 20g keine Probleme darstellen.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Ben-CHI (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Nochmal danke an alle für die Ausführungen.

Ich werd dann mal loslegen und ein bisschen Geld ausgeben

:m

Grüße Ben


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Schon Geld ausgegeben? 

Was Daiwa sich bei den 25-50g als Wg-Angabe gedacht hat, kann ich nicht verstehen. Bei 30g ist die Rute schon hart am Limit. (Hab die Rute vom Kollegen mal probegeworfen. Er ist der gleichen Meinung)
Außerdem ist der Griff sehr dünn. Nichts für große Hände.

Ich fische die Series One 3m 8-32g (allerdings max 22g dran) und bin super zufrieden. Es gibt noch die alte Series One als 3.20m 6-26g Wg. (Hatte ich aber nicht in der Hand und weiß nicht, ob die was taugt)


----------



## Christian 78 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Moin, 
bei den Ködern die Du fischen willst würde ich Dir zur Greys  Platinum Specialist 12-38G raten. Ziemlich strammer Stock mit Spitzenaktion, aber ich mag das so. Ich hatte Sie in der Hand, aber nicht gekauft  weil leicht kopflastig und habe mich für ne andere Rute entschieden. In der Preiskategorie wird es aber schwer was  wirklich tolles zu finden. Die neue Infinity Q ist meiner Meinung nach ne  Wabbelpeitsche und dürfte nach 50-100 mal fischen mit den Ködergewichten deutlich weicher werden. Die Skelli def. überlastet wie Mario schon sagte. Von 3.30 Meter würde ich dir auch abraten es sein denn Rückenschmerzen sind nen Fremwort für dich. 
Rollen bekommst Du im Preissegment um und bei 100 Euro brauchbare Teile: Shimano, Ryobi etc.
MfG Christian


----------



## Ben-CHI (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Ja Geld ist schon ausgegeben.

Ist die Daiwa mit ner 4000er Rarenium geworden.
Ich werde mir aber als leichteres wohl auch noch die Skelli schießen. Frau will auch mitkommen und sich mal an der Angelei versuchen 

Ansonsten geh ich mal mit dem bestellten Material an den Start.
Ich bin aber auch jemand der was wieder schnell verkauft hat wenn's nicht passt.

Von daher werde ich mir eure Vorschläge dankend notieren und ggf. später noch umsetzen.


Grüße Ben


----------



## Nargos (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

moin,
habe auch die skeletor WG 8-32g
kann diese rute nur weiterempfehlen! super aktion, liegt angenehm in der hand und ist schön leicht! meine bisher beste rute.

konnte auch schon ein paar mefos damit drillen. macht tierisch spaß!:m


----------



## Ben-CHI (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wiedermal die richtige Meerforellenrute gesucht...*

Moin,

Mal kurzes Feedback zu meiner Bestellung bei Fishing Attack...

Bestellt am 21.1.... Bisher noch nix geliefert. Keine Info Mail über Verzögerung der Lieferung...nix.

Hab jetzt schon 2mal angerufen und außer " wir warten noch auf die Lieferung von Shimano" kam nichts. Ich bekomme per Mail Bescheid wenn die Rolle Lieferbar ist... 

Sowas kann ich ja Leiden :r:r 

Bin mal gespannt wann der Kram kommt.


----------

